# Dialer-Einwahl! 170 € Kosten, was nun?



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

Bekam vor kurzem einen Brief der Telekom in dem stand, dass ab sofort alle 0190 und 0900 Nummern gesperrt sind. Daraufhin hat meine Mutter heute mal dort angerufen und die meinten, dass durch häufige Anwahl einer 0900 Nummer etwa 170 € Kosten entstanden sind.

Ich benutzte damals noch keine Firewall und hatte noch Smart-Surfer 2.3 drauf, weiß allerdings nicht ob der schon nen Dialer-Schutz hatte.
Zeitraum war so gegen Ostern.

Ich hab nur mal bemerkt, dass ich als ich an den PC wollte ein Feld auf dem Desktop war, wo man OK eingeben sollte. Habs natürlich geschloßen, da ich die Masche kannte. Aber das Problem ist, dass meine Schwester vorher am PC war und sich wohl WinMX oder so ziehen wollte und da an was falsches geraten ist, ist meine Vermutung will nix unterstellen.

Frage:

Wie kann ich die Zahlung des Betrags rechtlich und legal verhindern?
Bzw. wie soll ich jetzt handeln? Bei der Telekom anrufen und den Betrag streichen lassen, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, dass die meine Leitung sperren?
Nachverfolgen kann ich selbst wohl nichts mehr, da ich meinen PC vor 3 Tagen formatiert habe und jetzt auch Firewall etc drauf hab.

Können die von der Telekom das genau nachverfolgen, damit ich weiß was es war?

Brauche schnell eure Hilfe,

Danke,

BigChief


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

> Ich benutzte damals noch keine Firewall und hatte noch Smart-Surfer 2.3 drauf, weiß allerdings nicht ob der schon nen Dialer-Schutz hatte.


Weder  Smartsurfer und schon gar nicht  Firewalls verhindern verlässlich Dialereinwahlen 

Erste Schritte zur Ersten-Hilfe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

cp


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

okay, danke für den link.

also erstmal bei der telekom anrufen und einzelnachweis anfordern und dann gleich sagen, dass man den strittigen betrag nicht zahlen wird? und dann?


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

*Fragen und Suchen*

Hast Du schon deine Schwester gefragt? Wenn sie noch weiß auf welchen Seiten sie war kannst Du dir diese ja mal ansehen. Die 0900 Nummern sind ja laut deiner Angabe jetzt  gesperrt, so dass keine neue Einwahl stattfinden kann. Dann am besten alles sichern was auftaucht und nach Dialer aussieht.


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2005)

BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> okay, danke für den link.
> 
> also erstmal bei der telekom anrufen und einzelnachweis anfordern und dann gleich sagen, dass man den strittigen betrag nicht zahlen wird? und dann?


Erst mal abwarten, was passiert. Wenn es Probleme gibt, hier posten, ggf. lesen.

Ansonsten gilt weiterhin, dass auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen hier keine Antwort gegeben werden darf und wird.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.

Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

gute idee, muss ich mal warten bis sie kommt.

also was genau tun? dürft ihr das nicht sagen?

kosten von der rechnung nehmen lassen und warten bis mahnung kommt?


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2005)

Lies einfach mein Posting hier. Wenn du es nicht glaubst, probier's.


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

bin über pn zu erreichen, falls jemand was sagen will.

werde jetzt mal bei telekom anrufen und dann heute abend hier bescheid geben.


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

Hab jetzt bei der Telekom angerufen.
Man hat mir gesagt, dass in den nächsten Tagen die Rechnung eintrifft und ich dann erst per Einschreiben am besten die Zahlung des strittigen Betrags stoppen kann. Aber da es vom Konto meines Vaters abgebucht wird werde ich wohl nicht rechtzeitig das Schreiben an die Telekom senden können, ohne dass das Geld schon abgebucht ist. Und es ist sicherlich schwerer eine gezahlte Summe wieder zu bekommen oder sie erst gar nicht zu zahlen.

Da wir auch keinen Einzelnachweis haben benötigt die Telekom zusätzlich eine Einverständniserklärung meines Vaters, das dauert dann wieder ein paar Tage, bis man überhaupts rausbekommt wer Geld von uns will.

Wie kann ich die Abbuchung also verhindern? Hab da nirgendswo nen Link gefunden, ihr vll.?


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2005)

Die Abbuchung kann man innerhalb von 6 Wochen bei der Bank stornieren lassen.
Also Lastschriftrückgabe vornehmen, und den anerkannten Teilbetrag an die Telekom überweisen.


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

hey super, danke.

hab gehört, dass man binnen 8 wochen das unternehmen angeschrieben haben muss. wird schon hinhauen.

ich warte jetzt erstmal die rechnung ab. storniere die abbuchung oder ggf. lass ich sie rückgängig machen und überweis nur den unstrittigen betrag an die telekom.

dann werd ich wohl mahnungen von der telekom bekommen, oder gleich vom unternehmen bzw. inkasso-unternehmen?

wie beweise ich, dass ich einen dialer hatte, jetzt wo ich formatiert habe, nicht wegen dem dialer, das hab ich ja erst vor 3 tagen erfahren, habs gemacht, da mein pc so langsam war. hab jetzt wohl alle beweise vernichtet oder? was ist wenn meine schwester die seite nicht mehr finden kann? wird irgendwo das düv verzeichnis gespeichert? oder kann die telekom irgendwas beweisen?


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> was ist wenn meine schwester die seite nicht mehr finden kann?


Wenn sie nach dem von dir erwähnten Filesharingprogramm gesucht hatte, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch, dass sie auf der Seite eines hier fleißig postenden Österreichers gelandet war - die nach eben jenem Programm benannt ist.


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

jetzt wird mir einiges klar, bin eben mal auf www.......de gegangen und dann hab ich gleich die warnung unten gesehen, das hat meine schwester wohl nicht 

alles verloren jetzt? ich nehme an sie hat den dialer in der vermutung das programm winmx zu laden gezogen und dann nach dem starten OK eingegeben.

da kommt man nicht mehr raus oder ist das trotzdem irreführend?

denn es wurde nicht angezeigt, dass die verbindung jetzt so und so viel geld verlangt meine ich, da ich das offene fenster ja noch gesehen habe und es dann sofort geschloßen habe, aber sie wird wohl vorher schon mal OK eingegeben haben.

_Link gelöscht siehe NUB 
Infos dieser Art nur per PN 
 modaction _


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

hab jetzt auch die adresse des unternehmens gefunden, ist aber in deutschland ansäßig, hab ich über die registrierungsbehörede gemacht.

an wen muss ich jetzt ne pn schreiben?

ps: sorry, wollte den link nicht posten, war mein versehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

hier der direkte Link auf den Dialer 

da ist ja wie schon vermutet wurde,  der richtige Ansprechpartner als Dauerbrenner (DAY.DE)
  im Forum...

RegTP Dialerdatenbank 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

genau auf die firma bin ich auch gestolpert. 

die hat ja [...], aber einige registrierte einträge, darunter auch der dialer von mir.

irgendwie raff ich nicht wie's weitergeht, ob ich jetzt im recht oder ob ich im unrecht bin.

*[Virenscanner: "Ausdruck" entfernt]*


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

also auf der homepage des österreichers ist sowohl eine adresse in deutschland und in berlin angegeben. 

intexus ist auch in berlin, hat aber soweit ich weiß ne andre anschrift. sind nicht die gleichen firmen, oder?

soll ich den benutzer day per pn informieren oder wäre das ein fataler fehler?


----------



## KatzenHai (5 April 2005)

Mal eine kurze Rückfrage: Wie alt ist deine Schwester, wie alt bist du - und wie ist die Streitlust deiner Eltern?


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

ich 19, meine schwester 18 und wie lange dauert der streit? also 2-3 briefe würd ich schon verschicken, wenns dann hilft. ich denke für 170 € kann man sich schonmal bisschen arbeit machen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

day networks ist der österreichische Inhalteanbieter und hat eine Firma in Deutschland gegründet, damit er die Leute schneller bezahlen kann, die für ihn Kunden wie Dich gewinnen (zumindest erinnere ich mich an eine so lautende Erklärung)
Aber wenn ich seine Äußerungen hier richtig verstanden habe, kriegt er schon sicher das Geld, das Ihr via Telefonrechnung an Intexus bezahlt habt (bzw. seinen Anteil daran)(sogar dann, wenn es nicht überwiesen wird, siehe dazu auch link --> blaue schrift klicken. Ob er also noch Lust hat, dies zu diskutieren, muss als fraglich bezeichnet werden.
Aber beide, day networks und intexus sind hier im Forum anwesend.
Fragen kostet nichts.
Interessante Infos auch in dieser Diskussion (leider mitunter etwas zerfahren)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9792
z.B. hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99293#99293


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

Als Anschaungsmaterial, weil DAY ja so knatschig ist, nicht ins Link zu kommen, das Biest 
ist fast identisch mit dem im Link

1: Das dritte Fenster (noch zulässig bis zum 17.6) (der Text ist halb/englisch/halb deutsch  weil mein FF in englisch installiert ist ) 

2: Die "Preisinfo" auf der HP 

cp


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

ja, habs ja selbst auf der seite gesehen.

das erste bild ist nicht verlinkt!

und nochwas: noch ist ja nicht bezahl worden, hilft es, wenn ich das unterbinde, dann müssen die doch dem geld hinterherlaufen und nicht ich?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte jetzt erstmal die rechnung ab. storniere die abbuchung oder ggf. lass ich sie rückgängig machen und überweis nur den unstrittigen betrag an die telekom.


Wenn eine T-Com-Rechung kommt, hat man einige Tage Zeit, telefonisch den s. g. "Einwand" gegen die Einzelposition setzen (Nummer steht auf der Rechung). Selbst ohne Einzelverbindungsnachweis, steht die Mehrwertabrechnung separat (unaufgeschlüsselt) auf dem Blatt der detaillierten Rechnung. Der strittige Betrag wird dann von der T-Com vorerst ausgebucht (wenn´s der Hotlinemitarbeiter richtig eingegeben hat). Anschließend muss aber dennoch ein schriftlicher Widerspruch unter Hinweis auf den gesetzten Einwand folgen.

Wenn in Deinem Fall der Dialer jedoch bei der RegTP registriert ist, dann geht es so oder so hier weiter:


			
				BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann werd ich wohl mahnungen von der telekom bekommen, oder gleich vom unternehmen bzw. inkasso-unternehmen?


...und da der Rechner bereits formatiert ist, hast Du nichts weiter vorzubringen, als evtl. die Geschäftsunfähigkeit Deiner Schwester, die den Dialer verwendet hatte (die ist doch noch keine 18, oder?) Das Szenario muss dann allerdings vor einem Gericht ausgefochten werden, zu dem ggf. die T-Com über ihr Inkassounternehmen einlädt.

Beachte bitte, dass den telefonischen Einwand nur der Telefonanschlussinhaber setzen kann. Ich verwende in brisanten Fällen gern auch mal einen anderen Namen, stellvertretend so zu sagen.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

Nachtrag: jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass Deine Schwester wohl schon 18 ist und dass Du mit ein paar Briefen rumwurschteln willst - dat jeht schief! Nehmt Euch einen Anwalt, wenn Ihr es ernst meint (oder besser Dein Vater soll den beauftragen, denn der ist der Geschädigte Anschlussinhaber).

Beachte dabei aber - mit nichts außer ein paar Eindrücken werdet Ihr es sehr schwer haben.


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

@ reducal

ich 19, meine schwester 18 und wie lange dauert der streit? also 2-3 briefe würd ich schon verschicken, wenns dann hilft. ich denke für 170 € kann man sich schonmal bisschen arbeit machen. 

hat er doch oben gepostet!!!! aber ich würde sagen einfach löschen bzw. zumindest den 1er vor dem 8er oder noch besser umgekehrt!  :lol: 

klar kann sie nicht 18 sein, nur kinder nutzen filesharing! aber ohne richtig gelesen zu haben , hast wenigstens gleich mal die minderjährigkeit unterstellt! alle achtung! 

DER andere österreicher!


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

wie stehen die chancen auf erfolg? meine schwester ist ja 18. 
soll Sie den schaden jetzt begleichen oder lohnt es sich dagegen anzugehen?

was nützt mir der ganze aufwand, wenn ich dann nichts nachweisen kann? oder ist die eingabe des OK's auch für 18 jährige irreführend, da nicht auf die kosten genug hingewiesen wurden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da der Rechner bereits formatiert ist, hast Du nichts weiter vorzubringen, als evtl. die Geschäftsunfähigkeit Deiner Schwester, die den Dialer verwendet hatte (die ist doch noch keine 18, oder?) Das Szenario muss dann allerdings vor einem Gericht ausgefochten werden, zu dem ggf. die T-Com über ihr Inkassounternehmen einlädt...


...und vor diesem Gericht wäre doch dann die Frage, ob der Anbieter nachweisen kann, dass ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden ist, nicht wahr? Aber das würde ich lieber mal einen Anwalt fragen - soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier selbst bei den erfahreneren Forenmitgliedern eine gewisse Meinungsvielfalt.

interessante Lektüre hierzu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163


> oder ist die eingabe des OK's auch für 18 jährige irreführend, da nicht auf die kosten genug hingewiesen wurden?


Darüber gibt es meines Wissens noch keine ausreichende Anzahl richterlicher Meinungen. Geh zum Anwalt und gib ihm das zum Lesen:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgmannheim190304.htm


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

@ Walter, das wurde gepostet, als ich am schreiben war - ist ja nun auch längst geklärt. Aber wenn Du ein bischen hier verbleiben magst, dann wird Dir das sicher auch mal passieren, dass sich Beiträge überschneiden.


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

nachtrag:

ich habe auch erste jetzt gesehen , dass du in deinem nachtrag während meines postings gemacht hast

2 möglichkeiten

a) du liest vor dem ersten posting nie richtig, und erst immer dannach

b) von dritten bist du erst darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden ( arrrg eigentlich, konntest du ja nicht wissen, da ja normal alle minderjähirg sind, einen tunnel effekt opfer wurden oder gar einen tunnel blick selber mitbringen!?  :roll: 

falls a)!!! 2 mal lesen dann erst posten

abgewandelt von : zuerst denken , dann reden


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll Sie den schaden jetzt begleichen oder lohnt es sich dagegen anzugehen?...


Siehe PN!


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

@ reducal

net falsch verstehen wollte dich nicht beleidigen, aber oft scheint es hier nach einer vorverurteilung da manche schon vor kenntnis der sachlage fiktive fakten sammeln! 

aber muß dich leider enttäuschen ich werde hier kaum mal posten

grund : ich bekomme dafür kein geld! und meine zeit ist knapp


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

@ Walterlein,

Deine Belehrungen kannst Dir schenken, denn weder b) und schon gar nicht a) treffen auf meine Postinggewohnheit zu. Aber wenn Du DER "Walter" bist, dann ist das bestimmt kein guter Einstand hier im Forum gewesen. Ich glaube, dass Du als trolliger Störenfried hier auftrittst und Trolle füttere auch ich nicht!

+++ Ende +++


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

back to topic meine herren


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> grund : ich bekomme dafür kein geld! und meine zeit ist knapp


 einer der Unterschiede zwischen dem einen wilden ösi und dem anderen 
so richtig viele gibt's ja nicht
zwischen dialer-h und dialer-w


> Ich habe nie Zeit habe neben ***s noch zwei andere Firmen !! [Antwort W:]ich drei und trotzdem ist mir die ganze zeit fad!


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

@bigchief
obiges ist offtopic für dich 
aka


----------



## BigChief (5 April 2005)

jo, off-topic lässt sich immer gut mit spam verbinden, bin in nem andren forum auch groß unterwegs, und off-topic is einfach am schönsten. 


ich warte jetzt noch eine letzte beurteilung von euch profis ab, gerne auch in pn, dann werd ich meine entscheidung treffen.


----------



## sascha (5 April 2005)

> ich warte jetzt noch eine letzte beurteilung von euch profis ab, gerne auch in pn, dann werd ich meine entscheidung treffen.



Die "letzte Beurteilung" sollte von einem Anwalt Deines Vertrauens kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

BigChief schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte jetzt noch eine letzte beurteilung von euch profis ab, gerne auch in pn, dann werd ich meine entscheidung treffen.


 wir sind nicht "die Profis" und deine Entscheidungsgrundlage sollte deutsches Recht sein, nicht die Meinung hilfsbereiter Laien
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html
ein "profi"


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> nachtrag:
> 
> ich habe auch erste jetzt gesehen , dass du in deinem nachtrag während meines postings gemacht hast
> 
> ...


Wer ist dir denn heute auf die Lampe getreten? Oder stört dich die Parteineugründung in AU so sehr, dass du jetzt alle anmachst, die dir über den Weg laufen/posten?
Das Schreiben eines intelligenten Postings dauert schon mal ein paar Sekunden, die Übertragung ggf. auch - ich weiß nicht, woher du das Recht nimmst, hier so herum zu zicken.


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

wird nicht wieder vorkommen

ich habe lediglich auf die mißstände von vorverurteilungen aufmerksam gemacht! das ist aber hier nicht erwünscht! eigentlich hätte ich mir wäre ich ein aussenstehender mehr von meiner seite erwartet.

ohnehin egal, ich fühle mich auf meiner seite der " macht " ohnedies viel wohler!


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> wird nicht wieder vorkommen


Fein. Ist nicht der Stil dieses Forum, soweit ich das sehe.



			
				walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe lediglich auf die mißstände von vorverurteilungen aufmerksam gemacht! das ist aber hier nicht erwünscht!


Indem du Reducal des "Du-kannst-nicht-richtig-Lesen" angreifst? Seltsame Strategie. 

Wobei durchaus Kritik an Vorverurteilungen zulässig sind, imho auch hier - ich sehe nur keine, auch nicht von Reducal. Und ich hatte BigChief auch so interpretiert, dass beide (er und seine Schwester) unter 18 sind. 

KatzenHai hat ja sogar ausdrücklich gefragt, weil er zwischen den Zeilen liest und sicher gehen wollte.

Aber du hast ja keine Zeit, um hier zu posten, aber viel Zeit, um noch genauer zu lesen. Deshalb kann bei dir ja gar keine Vorverurteilung auftreten, erst recht keine der Art "Reducal postet viel, also hat er Vorurteile gegen Dialer" - stimmts?!


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

@ DNA2,

lass mal gut sein, Walter und ich haben das gestern Abend noch außerhalb des Forum geklärt.


----------

